# Coding with Engine On/Off



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just for confirmation:

VO Coding: Engine should be off?

FDL Coding: Engine can be on?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I always do any coding with Engine off


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay...but can FDL coding be done with the engine on? If not, what are the advisable time limits for a coding session...15, 20, 25 minutes? I have 6 ECU modules to code with roughly 30 coding changes in total and would like to know if this can all be done in one coding session?:dunno:


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The easier way (it's cold outside). Read out the car. Make the changes via fdl-editor at home. Fdl code the car in nearly one rush (appr. 20 seconds per ECU).

CU Oliver


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree with milkyway's suggestion to use offline coding if you want to do a lot of coding in one session, but to answer the OP's question more directly: yes, you can FDL code with the engine on, as long as you do not FDL code the engine ECU (e.g., DME).


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> The easier way (it's cold outside). Read out the car. Make the changes via fdl-editor at home. Fdl code the car in nearly one rush (appr. 20 seconds per ECU).
> 
> CU Oliver


Okay...now that sounds much easier and quicker in the cold, cold winter. So, I already have read out the ECU and can access and edit the FDL module values. After I save them, what are the steps to FDL code the changes?

1. Connect to car.
2. Read VO-->Activate FA
3. Load SVT Actual...or...Load KIS/SVT Target (from saved file)?
4. How do I change the CAFD to a "Folder" that will allow me to select the underlying entry and then click Code FDL?

The "Code FDL" button is greyed out until the CAFD is a folder. A few times I have been able to double click in the SVT pane that lists all the ECU modules and CAFDs and up popped my saved .ncd files. When I opened the appropriate file, the CAFD folder appeared and "Code FDL" was available. This was all offline, but I cannot reliably reach the "folder" CAFD?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Beowulf65 said:


> Okay...now that sounds much easier and quicker in the cold, cold winter. So, I already have read out the ECU and can access and edit the FDL module values. After I save them, what are the steps to FDL code the changes?


See if TM's video helps:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPhZ7kep1aY


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> See if TM's video helps:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPhZ7kep1aY


Well it did, as when I right click on the CAFD and choose "New", the option that appears is not "FDL" rather it is:

"com bmw esys domian svt cmp TPartIdentCompare-Files[java util List]java io File+Label"

When I click on this option, it does bring up my edited .ncd files and I can open the file and then select the Code FDL.

It was a bit confusing due to that lengthy option identifier. Also I noted that Code FDL is only available in the right pane, not in the right click context menu.

Thank you very much!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Beowulf65 said:


> Well it did, as when I right click on the CAFD and choose "New", the option that appears is not "FDL" rather it is:
> 
> "com bmw esys domian svt cmp TPartIdentCompare-Files[java util List]java io File+Label"


That is odd: I get "FDL".


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes it is...I have E-Sys Version 3.26.1.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Beowulf65 said:


> Yes it is...I have E-Sys Version 3.26.1.


You are right: I can reproduce your issue with E-Sys 3.26.1. No issues with E-Sys 3.24.3 or 3.27.1.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

Coding the CAS module on some models will cause the motor to stall.....most likely due to EWS sync. You can restart the motor after the CAS module reboots


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> You are right: I can reproduce your issue with E-Sys 3.26.1. No issues with E-Sys 3.24.3 or 3.27.1.


Do you have a link for E-Sys 3.27.1?...Got it and the anomaly is gone.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

Beowulf65 said:


> Just for confirmation:
> 
> VO Coding: Engine should be off?
> 
> FDL Coding: Engine can be on?


It's best to always code with engine on so you are sure you have a stable voltage supply.... unless you are coding the DME (which 99.9% of the time is not the case) in which case you would need the car connected to a commercial grade charger....

Maybe if your battery is fully charged then you will not have an issue... but i had errors even doing a simple "Read coding data" with engine off, turned it on, hit read again and no errors...

You can always
start car
read data
stop car
do changes offline
start car
activate FA
code
stop car


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

And of course you can also (like I usually do):
Start car
Read data
Do changes
Code
*Erase fault memory*
Stop car

This is how I do it, when coding outside.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

mvaccaro said:


> It's best to always code with engine on so you are sure you have a stable voltage supply.... unless you are coding the DME (which 99.9% of the time is not the case) in which case you would need the car connected to a commercial grade charger....
> 
> Maybe if your battery is fully charged then you will not have an issue... but i had errors even doing a simple "Read coding data" with engine off, turned it on, hit read again and no errors...
> 
> ...


Thanks...once I figured out how to select a .ncd file edited offline, it all became very simple and quick. Good to know FDL coding can be done with the car on or off, as long as the battery is not low!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, these are actual requirements:
-Ignition on
-Minimum voltage level is 13 volts

Engine can be running or not, except when coding DME, engine must be off. Maximum voltage level of a car battery is around 12,7 volts, when not under load. With ignition on, voltage will drop quickly to around 12 volts, even under. When engine is running, voltage is 13,7 volts or more. So if engine is not running, proper voltage supply must be used to code safely.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> And of course you can also (like I usually do):
> Start car
> Read data
> Do changes
> ...


How do I *Erase fault memory*? I can find no option in E-Sys for this action. Does it require Rheingold?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Beowulf65 said:


> How do I *Erase fault memory*? I can find no option in E-Sys for this action. Does it require Rheingold?


You can do it in E-Sys:

External Applications > External Applications > Double-click Transmitter > Double-click last item (Clear all DTCs) > Click Connect > Click Send.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> You can do it in E-Sys:
> 
> External Applications > External Applications > Double-click Transmitter > Double-click last item (Clear all DTCs) > Click Connect > Click Send.


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> Yes, these are actual requirements:
> -Ignition on
> -Minimum voltage level is 13 volts
> 
> Engine can be running or not, except when coding DME, engine must be off. Maximum voltage level of a car battery is around 12,7 volts, when not under load. With ignition on, voltage will drop quickly to around 12 volts, even under. When engine is running, voltage is 13,7 volts or more. So if engine is not running, proper voltage supply must be used to code safely.


I have an F82 which is equipped with a Li-Ion battery, do you know if the coding voltage requirements are similar to regular batteries?

And is it fine to just have a 4A trickle charger connected to the car (engine off) for small coding periods of time? I am not sure if regular PSUs can be connected to those Li-Ion batteries? I know that charging them requires a lower voltage than in other BMW batteries. I have an indoor garage and almost never code with engine on and without a trickle charger. However my coding sessions are like 10mn or less.


----------

